# Enjoy!



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

This great shot was sent in by Jerry McBride of FL. Just an awesome photo of a Trout caught on a Vudu Shrimp.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow nice pic and Trout, water looks great too!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Love the pic.. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pic


----------

